# using tents for haunts??



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I heard u can get a 30x20 tent fairly cheap. Was wondering if it would work to build a haunt walkthru in? Anyone do this? I would probably do this combined with outside haunt maze for more room. But could u fit a decent haunt in one of these? I seen u could pick one of these tents up for under 1000.00


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You can't build a very big haunt inside of one of them, but you can do a few rooms. We've used them before to make a battlefield surgery/ decontamination unit when we were doing zombie apocalypse stuff a few years ago.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

tent haunt help


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

We have used these tents for mazes when we had our outside haunts,they always coincided with the outdoor props. We placed lasers in the corridors.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have seen a haunt or two that have used nothing but tent. I have seen more than one tent put together and a rain gutter was used at the joint to collect the rain run off.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I used a tent last year, divided rooms by hanging tarps. Worked very well cuz it is a semi controlled environment (free from wind). Its good cuz it gives u places to hang stuff like lights and spider webs etc....


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Tents and canopies can work okay for a haunt, but a lot depends upon what kind of crowd, environment, and kind of setup you have to deal with.
If you are in a real windy environment then you can have some issues, especially if you can't stake your tent or canopy down. You also have to consider your crowd/potential guests. If they are the kind who like to be destructive (cut things up, start fires, etc.) then you may find that you will need a safer and more stable environment for your haunt. If you are doing simple room scenes then a tent or canopy can work fine, if you need to have solid elaborate walls then you may find that a tent or canopy is not for you.
Also keep in mind that you need to be able to store your tent or canopy between uses, and speaking as someone who owns several large canopies, they take up space!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Very important! shake test! Lol. The last thing you want is your tent to fall down and potentially injure guests. Before it is show time when your haunt is show ready, shake it hard to simulate rowdy guests or strong wind. You want to test it under the worst case scenario so that you know you have built something safe.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a carport style canopy, 20x20 with 2" pipe.I have built wood outer walls that get attached to the pipes OS the tent with metal pipe straps. These walls still get braced as they would In I typical haunt. So it helps to anchor the tent and keep it from moving.


----------

